# Salvia Divinorum vs Salvia Divinatorum



## popckorn

Hello fellow foristas:

During the last month I have deboted myself to the cultivation of Salvia Divinorum, and during my study of her history I found that her taxonomic name has little over 50 years in existence, further more: the famous Swiss chemist Albert Hoffman opposed her being named *Salvia Divinorum*, proposing *Salvia Divinatorum* instead; even though she had already been registered under the former.

What is the difference?

Thank you in advance! 



Hola amigos foristas:

Durante el último mes me he dedicado al cultivo de la Salvia Divinorum, y al estudiar su hisotria descubrí que su nombre taxonómico tiene poco más de 50 años y que el famoso químico suizo Albert Hoffman se opuso a que fuera llamada *Salvia Divinorum*, proponiendo en cambio: *Salvia Divinatorum*; aunque ésta ya había sido registrada bajo el primer nombre.

¿Cuál es la diferencia?. 

De antemano, Gracias!.


----------



## Agró

Tanto "divinus" como "divinator", cuyos genitivos plurales son las dos palabras en discordia significan "adivino", así que, en principio, cualquiera de las dos soluciones me parece válida.


----------



## popckorn

No quería sesgar mi pregunta dando contexto de más, pero según el artículo de wikipedia sobre el tema (Salvia Divinorum), Divinorum significa "fantasmas" y Divinatorum "sacerdote". 
Tendrá que ver con los contextos en los que se usaron esas palabras en sus tiempos?
Es posible que ambas palabras signifiquen exactamente lo mismo?.


----------



## Agró

Te adjunto los enlaces a "divinus" y a "divinator", para que te queden más claros los significados.
Dioses o Fantasmas viene a ser lo mismo (espíritus incorpóreos); Adivino y Sacerdote también compartían las mismas funciones.
El problema sigue siendo, de todas formas, qué pretendía Hoffman, y eso no lo sabemos.


----------



## popckorn

Según tengo entendido Hoffman pretendía aclarar la diferencia entre una planta usada *para* contactar fantasmas (el usó esa palabra) y una planta usada *por *sacerdotes.

Entiendo que por fantasmas se refieren a espíritus, o divinidades, o aquello del plano de lo espiritual, lo grande lo divino, pues. 
Entiendo que por sacerdote se refiere a aquellos sabios, conocedores de la herbolaria, y/o a aquellos pertenecientes a dicha casta prehispanica a cuyo uso fue relegado celosamente el uso de la planta. 

Más allá de eso no se. Gracias por las ligas, las consultaré en cuanto llegue a casa y pueda usar el resto de la internet.


----------



## relativamente

Cabe observar que los nombres científicos de las plantas muchas veces son algo arbitrarios. Por ejemplo las bananas pertenecen a la especia musa sapientum, y me pregunto, ¿por qué sapientum? ¿Es que uno se hace más inteligente si come bananas?


----------



## popckorn

@Relativamente> Pues a los Homo Sapiens nos fue muy bien, nuestros antepasados comieron muchas bananas. 

------------------
So, I checked the resources Agró was kind to point out and found further information on the issue. I can only guess why Agró was swift to consider them both the same, but the differentiation proposed by Hoffman is there, if only a bit different with regard to "ghosts" -divinorum-:
(The following quotes are used without profit and whithin the scope of fair use, al due respect to http://www.perseus.tufts.edu)



> *dīvīnus*, a, um, adj. divus,
> *I.*_of_ or _belonging to a deity_, _divine_ (class. and very freq.).
> *B.* Freq. connected with humanus as a stronger designation for _all things_,_things of every kind_, etc. (cf.: di hominesque under deus, I. B. _fin._)
> *1.* _The deity_, τό θεῖον: “divina si faverint,” _God willing_, _Pall. 1, 1, 2_;*Juv. 15, 144*; _Amm. 23, 6_; _fin._—
> *2.* _The divine_, _that which comes from God_, nihil est divino divinius,*Sen. Ep. 66, 11*.—
> *3.* _That which is under the sanction of a god;_ hence: quicquam divini credere alicui; or simply: divini alicui credere, _to believe one upon oath_ (ante-class.): “numquam edepol tu mihi divini quicquam creduis,in, etc.,” *Plaut. Am. 2, 2, 40*: “quid ei divini aut humani aequum estcredere?” *id. Poen. 2, 1, 20*: “nam mihi divini numquam quisquamcreduat, ni, etc.,” *id. Bacch. 3, 3, 99*; *id. As. 5, 2, 4*.
> *II.* *Transf.*
> *A.* _Divinely inspired_, _prophetic_: “aliquid praesagiens atque divinum,”
> *B.* Like caelestis (but far more freq. in prose), _godlike_, _superhuman_,_admirable_, _excellent_:
> *1.* (Acc. to I.) _In a godlike manner_, _through godlike power_: “nunc tudivine fac huc assis Sosia,” *Plaut. Am. 3, 3, 21*.—
> *2.* (Acc. to II.)
> *a.* _By divine inspiration_, _prophetically_: “plura divinepraesensa et praedicta reperiri,” *Cic. Div. 1, 55*; *id. Att. 10, 4*; and in the _comp._, *id. Rep. 2, 5* Mos. —
> *b.* _In a godlike_, _superhuman_, _admirable manner_, _divinely_: “divine Plato escam malorum appellat voluptatem,” _Cic. de Sen. 13, 44_; *Quint. 1, 6, 18*; *11, 1, 62*.—_Sup._ does not occur.



Source: http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper...:1999.04.0059:entry=divinus&highlight=divinus
Check for complete examples.



> *dīvīnātrix* , īcis, f. divinator,
> *I.*_she who_ or _that which divines; prophetic_, _divining._ —Adjectively: “artes,” _Tert. Anim. 46_: “virga,” _Mart. Cap. 1, § 7_.


Source: http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper....04.0059:entry=divinatrix&highlight=divinator 
Check for complete examples.

Both quotes from A Latin Dictionary. Founded on Andrews' edition of Freund's Latin dictionary. revised, enlarged, and in great part rewritten by. Charlton T. Lewis, Ph.D. and. Charles Short, LL.D. Oxford. Clarendon Press. 1879.


----------



## popckorn

Apparently Hoffman had reasons to mention or lean towards the acceptation "Of Ghosts" when it came to "Divinorum" and "Of Priests" when it came to "Divinatorum", I have no idea what reasons are those, but they jolt a couple of important questions regarding both meaning and intentions, questions I will further highlight in this text.

"Divinorum" makes reference to the divine, not only as a realm or entities but as a "telos" for humanity in some cases. "Godlike" is another one... And all of these are different from "Divinatorum" which is clearly about a Caste, or Craftmanship: That of the "Foreseer" the "Prophet".

What is amazingly curious is that the word "Divine" in English means both acceptations:
Adjective: Godlike
Noun: Clergyman or Theologian.

In Spanish "Divino" means:
Mostly Godlike, inasmuch as "foreseer" is anticuated in the form of "Divino", provided "foreseer" is captured by "Adivino" which is the word exclusively used (currently) for a person in the craft of divination. 

I would like to observe how in English not only does "Divine" means "TO foresee" in the form of a verb -in Spanish "divino" works only as Adjective and as a an archaic noun- but it also means the cast "Clergyman" and the theology scholar "Theologian", these two English acceptations are not part of the definition of "Divino" in Spanish, even "Adivino" which encompasses the divination artist/craftsman does not include "clerigy/clérigo" nor "theologian/teólogo". 

Interestingly the taxonomic name was given as a token of respect towards the people of Sierra Mixteca in Oaxaca, México. And so the scientists took the traditional use of the plant into consideration. Maybe Hoffman had not in mind that the Shamans who use the plant are not -currently- a Caste per se, nor Clergymen/Clergywomen, but foreseers or laymen excercising the syncretic cult of Mother Nature/Virgen de Guadalupe -Mexican Virgin Mary- given to them as a people by the actual Catholic Clerigymen. Notwithstanding the latter "Divinatorum" seems correct in the Latin sense, when we talk about freelancing "oracles" of sorts, "divinators".

At the end of the day "Divinorum" is not wrong either. The plant is considered "Sacred" and a gate to the "Divine", a bridge to establish communication with "Mother Nature/Virgin Mary", in this regard the word is fine. Maybe Hoffman thought "Divinatorum" was simply more specific and/or barren of the supernatural connotations, provided a "divinator" is a "divinator" regarless of the Divine/God existing or his craft being "real"; lets bear in mind Hoffman was a Chemist and a man of Science, he was not attached to religious discourse as the Mixtecs were. 

This reminds me of Carl Sagan, who being a Cannabis user himself and an advocate for the plant at the same time was an Atheist, he was amazed by the naturalist awe inducing effects of a plant he considered to be "psychotomimetic", exquisite, useful but certainly not "Sacred". 

As a conclusion I will guess that for Hoffman, a man of science who wants to pay anthropological respects to the people that jealously kept a plant in secret for centuries, the best taxonomic name was one that described the pragmatic use of the plant and not the religious considerations surrounding it -Divine, Godly- per se. There is also room for the chance that Hoffman kept in mind the PREHISPANIC caste and not the Colonized worldview in which he met the plant, in this case it makes sense to propose the use of "Of Priests" in the form of "Divinatorum" instead of "Of Ghosts" in the form of "Divinorum". 

This leaves us with the great question: "Why 'of ghosts' and not 'of Gods' if he indeed recognizes the users were 'Priests' and not mere 'divinators'?".

Notes: 

1. I know not if Hoffman was indeed an Atheist, nor if he had contempt towards religious terms creeping into taxonomy, what I know is that he ignored the "godlike" in "divinorum" and saw nothing but "ghosts", I think that is telling. 

2. Mixtecs had a deeply spiritual culture even before Catholic Europeans came to colonize México, so the plant traditionally did have spiritual/religious uses without "Virgen de Guadalupe" being the name to call "Mother Nature".

3. At the moment of the European discovery of the plant (1950s) the shamans using them were not clearly defined as a caste, but they certainly were a high cast in the PREHISPANIC era. After the colonization the priests were Catholic and Catholisism slowly incorporated "brujos-brujas"/"wizards-witches" into the body of the church, tolerating their practices when they in turn incorporated Jesus and his Mother in the form of Virgen de Guadalupe (Indigenous Virgin) into their practices. So in the European worldview they were no longer a caste but -Catholic- laymen with non-orthodox religious -Catholic- rituals. 
There is still quite a strong community jealous of their prehispanic traditions, they are considered witches and pagans by Catholics, whether their shamans are still a cast is moot and in the midst of two colliding worldviews.

4. I lean towards the European framework due to latin and the taxonomic science being both European and imperial. But maybe Hoffman had in mind the Prehispanic Mesoamerican culture due to their longer symbiotic relationship with the plant, of course within the scope of the Latin Binominal Nomenclature established by Carl von Linné (a Swedish European).

5. The borderline pagan Catholic priests that tolerated and even treasured these indigenous traditions were Jesuits, the first wave of priests were "Horrified" by America's heathens, even though historically the idea of finding Satan in the indigenous traditions was to have a "legitimate" reason to plunder the land during the process of "saving the souls" of the indigenous peoples. It was the Jesuit wave that -a bit too late- tried and saved what was not ravaged by european savages.


----------



## popckorn

Erratum: The name is Albert *Hofmann.*
Fe de Erratas: El nombre es Albert *Hofmann.*

--------------------------------------------

Aparentemente Hofmann tuvo razones para mencionar o inclinarse por las acepciónes "De Fantasmas" en cuanto a "Divinorum", y "De Sacerdotes" en cuanto a "Divinatorum", no tengo ídea de cuáles puedan ser esas razones, pero provocan un par de importantes preguntas respecto ambos significados e intenciones, preguntas que abordaré en este texto.

"Divinorum" hace referencia a lo divino, no sólo como esfera o entidades sino como "telos" para la humanidad en algunos casos. "De Dios(es)" es otra, y todas estas se diferencian de "Divinatorum", la cual claramente es sobre una casta, u oficio: La del "adivino" el "profeta". 

Lo que es sorprendente es que la palabra "Divine" en inglés signifique ambas acepciones:
Adjetivo: Godlike (Divino). 
Sustantivo: Clergyman or Theologian (Clérigo o Teólogo).

En español "Divino" significa: 
Relativo a dios(es) basicamente, debido a que su acepción de "adivino" -anticuada- fue transferida a precisamente "adivino" la cual es una palabra de uso corriente para describir a alguien en el arte de la adivinación.

Quisiera hacer la observación de como en inglés "Divine" no sólo significa "Adivinar" en forma de verbo -en español "divino" funciona sólo como adjetivo corriente y como sustantivo arcaico- sino que también significa la casta "Clergyman/Clérigo" y el estudioso de teología "Theologian/Teólogo", estas dos acepciones inglesas no son parte de la definición de "Divino" en español, incluso "Adivino" -que abarca al artista/oficiante de la adivinación- no incluye "clérigo" ni "teólogo". 

Interesantemente el nombre taxonómico le fue dado a la planta como símbolo de respeto al pueblo de la Sierra Mixteca en Oaxaca, México. Y de tal manera los científicos tomaron el uso tradicional de la planta en consideración. Tal vez Hofmann no consideró que los Chamanes que usan la planta no son -actualmente- una casta en sí, tampoco "clérigos", sino adivinos/visionarios o laicos practicantes del culto de la Madre Naturaleza/Virgen de Guadalupe -Virgen María mexicana- dado a ellos como pueblo por parte de los verdaderos cléricos católicos. No obstante lo último, "Divinatorum" parece correcto en el sentido latino, cuando hablamos de un tipo de "oráculos" independientes, "adivinos". 

Al fin de cuentas “Divinorum” tampoco está mal. La planta es considerada “sagrada” y una puerta a lo “divino”, un puente para entablar comunicación con la “Madre Naturaleza/Virgen María”, en este sentido la palabra está bien. Tal vez Hofmann pensó que “Divinatorum” es simplemente más específica y/o carente de connotaciones supernaturales, dado que un “adivino” es un “adivino” independientemente de la existencia de lo Divino/Dios o de si su oficio es “real”; tengamos en cuenta que Hofmann fue un químico y hombre de ciencia, no estaba sujeto al discurso religioso como los Mixtecas. 

Esto me recuerda a Carl Sagan, quien siendo un usuario de Cannabis y un defensor de la planta al mismo tiempo fue un ateo. Él estaba sorprendido por los efectos inductores de asombro naturalista de una planta que consideraba ser “psicotomimética”, exquisita, útil, pero ciertamente no “sagrada”. 

Como conclusión asumiré que para Hofmann, un hombre de ciencia que quiere expresar su respeto al pueblo que tan celosamente mantuvo una planta en secreto por siglos, el mejor nombre taxonómico era aquel que describiese el uso pragmático de la planta y no las consideraciones religiosas que le rodeaban –divina, de los dioses- en sí. También cabe la posibilidad de que Hofmann tuviera en mente la casta PREHISPÁNICA y no la visión colonizada en la que conoció la planta, en este caso tiene sentido proponer usar “De Sacerdotes” en la forma de “Divinatorum” en lugar de “De Fantasmas” en la forma de “Divinorum”. 

Esto nos deja con la gran pregunta: “¿Porqué ‘de fantasmas’ y no ‘de dioses’ si de hecho reconoce que sus usuarios eran ‘sacerdotes’ y no simples ‘adivinos’?”

Notas:

1. No sé si Hofmann era, de hecho, un ateo, tampoco si despreciaba el que términos religiosos se colaran dentro de la taxonomía, lo que sí sé es que ignoró lo “divino” en “divinorum” y no vió nada más que “fantasmas”, creo que ello dice mucho. 

2. Los Mixtecas tuvieron una cultura profundamente espiritual incluso antes de que los europeos católicos llegaran a colonizar México, así que la planta sí tuvo, tradicionalmente, usos espirituales/religiosos sin que “Virgen de Guadalupe” fuera el nombre para llamar a “La Madre Naturaleza”. 

3. Al momento del descubrimiento europeo de la planta (1950s) los chamanes usándola no estaban claramente definidos como una casta, pero ciertamente fueron una casta alta durante la era PREHISPÁNICA. Tras la colonización los sacerdotes eran católicos y el catolicismo incorporó poco a poco a los brujos y brujas al cuerpo de la iglesia, tolerando sus prácticas al tiempo que ellos a su vez incorporaron a Jesús y su Madre en la forma de Virgen de Guadalupe (Virgen Morena) a sus prácticas. Así que en la visión europea ya no eran una casta sino laicos –católicos- con rituales –católicos- no ortodoxos. 
Aún existe una fuerte comunidad celosa de sus tradiciones prehispánicas, son considerados brujos y paganos por los católicos, que sus chamanes sigan siendo una casta es debatible y permanece en medio de dos visiones del mundo en colisión. 

4. Yo me inclino por el marco europeo debido a que el latín y la ciencia taxonómica son europeas e imperiales. Pero tal vez Hofmann tuvo en mente la cultura Mesoamericana Prehispánica debido a su más larga relación simbiótica con la planta, por supuesto dentro del alcance de la Nomenclatura Binominal latina establecida por Carl von Linné (un europeo sueco). 

5. Los sacerdotes católicos que rayaron en lo pagano al tolerar e incluso atesorar estas tradiciones indígenas fueron los Jesuitas. La primera ola de sacerdotes estuvieron “horrorizados” por los paganos americanos, pero históricamente la idea de encontrar a Satán en las tradiciones indígenas fue tener una razón “legítima” para saquear la tierra durante el proceso de “salvación de las almas” de los pueblos indígenas. Fue la ola Jesuita que –un poco tarde- salvó aquello que no había sido devastado por salvajes europeos.


----------



## francoe

A mi se me hace que Hoffman simplemente realiza una simplificación ejemplificante cuando habla de sacerdotes (a quién dijo eso, en qué contexto?).
Y encuentro que está refiriéndose a que la planta no es 'de' los fantasmas/dioses, sino que pertenece a los sacerdotes/adivinos/shamanes... vamos, de quien hace un uso de ella. 
No creo que tenga que ver con el referido ateísmo, ni creo que su visión científica sea per sé razón para no respetar las creencias míticas de otros (en su obra suele percibirse una distancia respetuosa).
Hay muchas plantas que en su nombre se las presenta como pertenecientes a una figura mítica, pero en ningún caso implica, ni tampoco se encuentra intencionalidad en, que la planta haga las veces de medium. En ese sentido encuentro comprensible que Hoffman pretenda nombrarla como perteneciente al medium y no a la divinidad.


----------



## popckorn

Brillante observación, muchas gracias francoe.


----------

